# [SOLVED] GTA IV commandline.txt



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

Recently I installed GTA IV. How can I modify Texture Quality, Reflection Resolution, Water Quality & Shadow Quality using commandline.txt file?

Thank`s in advance...


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV commandline.txt*

Problem solved...I found the info into the readme.txt file...


----------

